# turck racks



## Wingnut23132 (Mar 22, 2015)

comes with ski and kayak rack. good condition. $350.00


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

A few more details would be great...


----------



## SaltyWon (Nov 29, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> A few more details would be great...


Manufacturer, model, when and where bought...so forth.


----------

